# AMAZN Tube



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 18, 2018)

For you guys that currently own one of these smoking tubes I have a question. How many cooks can you get out of a 20 pound bag of pellets if you are using a full tube every cook? I’m trying to decide if this would be more cost effective than chunks in my offset. Thanks in advance.

George


----------



## smokedcaveman (Mar 18, 2018)

well, it's not the tube, but the tray.. and I use roughly 16 ounces of pellets per 12 hours, so depending on the size of your tube, you'll be looking at something similar as far as time, I think. but oh yeah, way more cost effective in my experience (unless you've got a free or nearly free source of chunks)


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 18, 2018)

If u got a off set smoker why not just burn wood only?


----------



## mowin (Mar 18, 2018)

I use the expanding tube, think it's 12" collapsed, and 18" expanded. Lasts about 8hrs.  Not sure how much it holds, but a 40# bag would last a long time.  I've got a pellet grill, so I'm not to concerned abou how much the tube uses. Only time I use it in my stick burner is for cold smoking bacon or cheese.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 18, 2018)

Why would you need a tube in an offset? Even if your burning charcoal all you need are chunks or a split or two which should be cheaper then pellets. 

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 18, 2018)

I've seen big bags of smokin chunks, but never looked at their price.
Here is 21 # of Hickory.  Compare to 20 # of Pellets.

But the only comparison I can offer is my AMNPS (Maze) holds 15 ounces, and that will last 11 hours.
"A full load of Mesquite gave me four hours of smoke in the 12". From AMNTS reviews.

Like most things, it would be very subjective to your habits and how you adjust your equipment.

For me, the goal was to transition to pellets which are much easier for me to buy locally.
I believe my current availability (~45#), should last me ~ 147 years at my current usage. :confused:
YMMV:rolleyes:


----------



## Geebs (Mar 18, 2018)

I think I read when I got my 12-18” expanding tube that at 12” it holds a pound and the 18” holds a pound and half.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 18, 2018)

Why would you use a pellet tube in an offset stick burner? Are you wanting to "cold smoke"?


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 18, 2018)

No cold smoking. I use charcoal as my heat source because I am in urban So Cal and wood is not available as a source without buying it. I have discovered that pecan is my new favorite wood and it is about $9 for a bag of chunks that will last about two or possibly three long cooks at best. I was thinking the tube or tray plus the pellets would be less expensive to smoke with pecan pellets. I’ve heard so many positive things here from people using these with electric smokers. It seems like a possible alternative to the chunks I’ve been using. My results with the chunks have been awesome. I’m not going broke smoking with them but if I can get the same results more efficiently with another smoke delivery method then I will consider it. I also have a propane grill and an old Brinkmann water smoker that this device can be used on as well. Thanks for all of the input.

George


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> No cold smoking. I use charcoal as my heat source because I am in urban So Cal and wood is not available as a source without buying it. I have discovered that pecan is my new favorite wood and it is about $9 for a bag of chunks that will last about two or possibly three long cooks at best. I was thinking the tube or tray plus the pellets would be less expensive to smoke with pecan pellets. I’ve heard so many positive things here from people using these with electric smokers. It seems like a possible alternative to the chunks I’ve been using. My results with the chunks have been awesome. I’m not going broke smoking with them but if I can get the same results more efficiently with another smoke delivery method then I will consider it. I also have a propane grill and an old Brinkmann water smoker that this device can be used on as well. Thanks for all of the input.
> 
> George




Set the cost aside, because I believe the pellets would be cheaper anyway.

However the consistency of the amount of smoke you get on your food is a huge difference.
The Amazing Smoker (AMNPS) gets consistent smoke. Don't touch the Tray for up to 11 hours.
The Chunks will go from Nothing to Light Smoke, to Nice Smoke, to heavy Smoke to Too Heavy Smoke, and everything in between & beyond unless you're there controlling it most of the time.

Bear


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 18, 2018)

Buy some smoking wood on CL. I'm sure someone is selling. I do aswell, I'm in Washington tho


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 18, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> No cold smoking. I use charcoal as my heat source because I am in urban So Cal and wood is not available as a source without buying it. I have discovered that pecan is my new favorite wood and it is about $9 for a bag of chunks that will last about two or possibly three long cooks at best. I was thinking the tube or tray plus the pellets would be less expensive to smoke with pecan pellets. I’ve heard so many positive things here from people using these with electric smokers. It seems like a possible alternative to the chunks I’ve been using. My results with the chunks have been awesome. I’m not going broke smoking with them but if I can get the same results more efficiently with another smoke delivery method then I will consider it. I also have a propane grill and an old Brinkmann water smoker that this device can be used on as well. Thanks for all of the input.
> 
> George



Well, George, I got tired of Bradley pricing their pucks off the market. So I made the transition to pellets, and eventually an AMNPS, which is the pellet maze.
All the smoke, at a reasonable cost and availability.


----------



## ristau5741 (Mar 20, 2018)

I would think keeping smoker temp up in an offset using charcoal would be difficult, at least it is for me. Having a mostly  charcoal fire with a few splits on seems to keep the temps hotter, at least when the splits are in flame.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 20, 2018)

I would stick to splits in an offset. If your going to burn pellets get a MES.
Al


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 20, 2018)

I agree with Al.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 20, 2018)

Me Three


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 20, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I would stick to splits in an offset. If your going to burn pellets get a MES.
> Al





smokeymose said:


> I agree with Al.





cmayna said:


> Me Three



But guys, in the City, finding wood is tough and expensive. That's the source of the trouble. :(


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 21, 2018)

Try calling some tree service companies, they just haul the wood to the dump, burn it, or run it thru a chipper.
Al


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 21, 2018)

ristau - the charcoal runs great in my OKJ. I have no trouble holding 250 for my cooks. All things considered it doesn't burn too much fuel. Ray gave the heads up on the Royal Oak ridge charcoal and that burns a good long time and hot. Much better than anything I used from Kingsford. In a typical 6 or 7 hour cook I use maybe a bag to a bag and a half of that charcoal. That's just about $5. Not bad at all. I have been using chunks for the wood smoke which have been awesome. I just like to experiment with different tactics. It's how I roll.

Al - I don't think that I have the motivation to find somebody like a tree trimming service that I could get wood from for free but who knows? Things can change.

SonnyE - spot on Dude! If it was not a substantial cost to use all wood I would but as it is my barbecue gets a lot of compliments and very few complaints. Charcoal is the most accessible and cost effective fuel source where I am located. Nobody grows pecan trees where I live and this is now my favorite wood. I have seen that a nearby Walmart stocks the pecan chunks for about $5 a bag. I will have to take a little drive to check that out. I've been getting mine from Home Depot for about $9 a bag.

George


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 21, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> ristau - the charcoal runs great in my OKJ. I have no trouble holding 250 for my cooks. All things considered it doesn't burn too much fuel. Ray gave the heads up on the Royal Oak ridge charcoal and that burns a good long time and hot. Much better than anything I used from Kingsford. In a typical 6 or 7 hour cook I use maybe a bag to a bag and a half of that charcoal. That's just about $5. Not bad at all. I have been using chunks for the wood smoke which have been awesome. I just like to experiment with different tactics. It's how I roll.
> 
> Al - I don't think that I have the motivation to find somebody like a tree trimming service that I could get wood from for free but who knows? Things can change.
> 
> ...



Sounds great George! The guys mean well, they just aren't familiar with our junk wood out here. Next to no hardwoods, and if you find anything it costs or is spoken for. So we have to shop for our fuels generally.

I think chunks, or splits, would be the most assured way to be sure of what you are getting. I've been slowly digging out information on pellets, which is what I like, but they all seem to be a mixture of sorts.
Except for the Oak I processed down myself with my Jointer in my wood shop.
I knew it was Oak I was shaving down. So I know it's 100%
I collected it with my cleaned big shop vac, so any dusty-dust got collected in the HEPA filter, leaving me with nice tiny curls. I still find mixing a layer of pellets under my Oakey-oak curls makes if burn the best. It tastes great on cheese though.








But I don't think chunks can be manipulated like Pellets can. And you have to trust the label because nobody is regulating them.

I think I'm very tempted to try some of your Pecan smoke. I don't think you could get much more Southern BBQ than that. ;) (And Pecan Pie for desert!)
After branching out and trying Alder for my Salmon, my eyes have opened.
A Home depot near me has Pecan chunks available. I'm sure I could find a way to smoke them little boogers.

OH! This weather is driving me nuts! LOL!
(When my wife tells me something is driving her crazy, I reply, "Short trip". Pisses her off....)


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 21, 2018)

I find pecan to have the most pleasant aroma and taste profile I have ever experienced with any of the woods that I have tried. If I can indeed get the same amount from Walmart for about half the price then that will just give me that much more reason to smoke twice as often ;-)

George


----------

